# Putting FreeBSD on an imac



## paulfrottawa (Sep 8, 2019)

I'm wanting to buy an older imac and put freebsd on it. Has any one had problems doing this on an imac.


----------



## tingo (Sep 8, 2019)

All Apple machines are "special" and requires more effort  than a regular x86 / amd64 machine to get FreeBSD installed and working fine. Doubly so for the Apple machines without an Intel processor. There are few threads around these forums and elsewhere on the 'net.
Hardship grade varies.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 8, 2019)

I've got a mid-2007 Mac Mini and saved this post in case I ever decided to do anything with it. I don't know how helpful it will be:









						FreeBSD on the PowerMac G-series
					

wblock, sossego - you make good suggestions. There is only one problem; the machine is locked hard.  The Log Sync option should have it sync the logs before it crashes, so there may be something in them after a restart.




					forums.freebsd.org
				




My homegirl's PC shot craps and I've been trying to pawn it off on her. All she does is Facebook and the GUI not all that different.


----------

